
Here’s the guy who unwittingly live-tweeted the raid on Bin Laden - vrikhter
http://eu.techcrunch.com/2011/05/02/heres-the-guy-who-unwittingly-live-tweeted-the-raid-on-bin-laden/
======
amock
See also <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2505309>

------
alanfalcon
The awesome power and incredible limitations of Twitter, all summed up in one
series of tweets.

